# Wireless Networking Issues (WPA-PSK + TKIP Encrpytion)

## Kenji Miyamoto

I'm having a bit of trouble connecting to any wireless access points via the Atheros drivers (Version 0.9.2.1 over kernel 2.6.18-suspend2 on x86-64.) (A few network blocks were cut out, with my target network's SSID being 'correct_ssid'.):

net:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nonis"

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

modules_ath0=( "wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

wpa_timeout_ath0=10

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ath0="-t 10"
```

wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

network={

   ssid="correct_ssid"

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   scan_ssid=1

   proto=WPA

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

   psk="correct_psk"

}

network={

   ssid="UWB-CCC"

   key_mgmt=NONE

}
```

These files are a direct copy from a different laptop that used the same networks, and had the Atheros wireless chipsets.  Here's the output from wpa_supplicant:

```
Initializing interface 'ath0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'madwifi' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel' (DEPRECATED)

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='correct_ssid'

   id=1 ssid='UWB-CCC'

Initializing interface (2) 'ath0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=13 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:16:e3:68:87:a3

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=1

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=2

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=3

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface ath0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 6

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'correct_ssid'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=25

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 826 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)

Scan results: 3
```

Why is it unable to connect to the 'correct_ssid' network?

----------

## KEA0463

What happens if you type 

#dhcpcd ath0

then it might get something.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

```
# /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

 * Starting ath0

 *   Loading networking modules for ath0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring ath0 for MAC address 00:16:E3:68:87:A3 ...               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on ath0 ...                                  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on ath0 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Waiting for association                                            [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

# dhcpcd ath0

Error, ath0: timed out
```

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Here's the same with the Broadcom driver for a CardBus card, with the most recent firmware and the bcm43xx driver:

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -d -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel' (DEPRECATED)

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='correct_ssid'

   id=1 ssid='UWB-CCC'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:30:bd:f7:62:80

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface eth1

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'correct_ssid'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=25

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 896 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)

Scan results: 3

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=29

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:90:4c:7e:00:10

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:90:4c:7e:00:10

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Network configuration found for the current AP

WPA: Using WPA IE from AssocReq to set cipher suites

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Associated with 00:90:4c:7e:00:10

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RX EAPOL from 00:90:4c:7e:00:10

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 38 e9 56 68 c2 d9 65 b7 64 c4 fe 14 89 fc 60 76 bb 3a 6d d8 c7 b5 c8 84 da 95 bc 21 a2 f4 f7 2b

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:90:4c:7e:00:10 (ver=1)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 61 40 db 1a c6 23 47 2c 9e c3 f5 9b 47 70 14 80 fd ac 21 76 42 10 e4 c3 bc e3 d3 01 a6 69 f4 ca

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

RX EAPOL from 00:90:4c:7e:00:10

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=121

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x1c9 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=26

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 38 e9 56 68 c2 d9 65 b7 64 c4 fe 14 89 fc 60 76 bb 3a 6d d8 c7 b5 c8 84 da 95 bc 21 a2 f4 f7 2b

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 f1 81 2b 33 f0 dc c4 09 20 a4 38 0a 2f 59 0d

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:90:4c:7e:00:10 (ver=1)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=26): dd 18 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 00 00

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE for this AP known. Trying to get from scan results

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=26): dd 18 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 00 00

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: Found the current AP from updated scan results

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=32

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RX EAPOL from 00:90:4c:7e:00:10

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=127

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x391 (ver=1 keyidx=1 rsvd=0 Group Ack MIC Secure)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=32

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 38 e9 56 68 c2 d9 65 b7 64 c4 fe 14 89 fc 60 76 bb 3a 6d d8 c7 b5 c8 84 da 95 bc 21 a2 f4 f7 2c

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): bb 3a 6d d8 c7 b5 c8 84 da 95 bc 21 a2 f4 f7 2d

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 18 63 6e 69 a4 85 b9 67 3a 6a 26 21 0d 1b c3 5c

WPA: RX message 1 of Group Key Handshake from 00:90:4c:7e:00:10 (ver=1)

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0).

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=32

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/2

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:90:4c:7e:00:10 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:90:4c:7e:00:10 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface eth1

State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 1->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_deauthenticate

ioctl[SIOCSIWMLME]: Operation not supported

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6
```

No luck; though running dhcpcd on the interface got it to work once, it hasn't worked since then.

Any ideas?

----------

## fernercc

i use the same madwifi and wpa_supplicant but when i try to get wpa_supplicant i an IOCLT[SETLME] error.

Any help?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Also, here's an error spat out over and over in dmesg with both the Broadcom driverand the Madwifi driver:

```
SoftMAC: ASSERTION FAILED (0) at: net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac_wx.c:306:ieee80211softmac_wx_get_rate()

printk: 4 messages suppressed.

SoftMAC: ASSERTION FAILED (0) at: net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac_wx.c:306:ieee80211softmac_wx_get_rate()
```

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Why is the device unknown?:

```
05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Unknown device 7096

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 185

        Region 0: Memory at da000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0

                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

                Device: Latency L0s <128ns, L1 <2us

                Device: AtnBtn- AtnInd- PwrInd-

                Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Port 0

                Link: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

                Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 128 bytes CommClk+ ExtSynch-

                Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1

        Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=1

                Vector table: BAR=0 offset=00000000

                PBA: BAR=0 offset=00000000

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel
```

```
  *-network

       description: Wireless interface

       product: Atheros Communications, Inc.

       vendor: Atheros Communications, Inc.

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0

       logical name: wifi0

       version: 01

       serial: 00:16:e3:68:87:a3

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress msix bus_master cap_list logical ethernet physical wireless

       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath_pci driverversion=0.9.4.5 (0.9.2.1) latency=0 module=ath_pci multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
```

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

It looks like the Broadcom chipest is perpetually scanning:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename iwconfig wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                             [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring eth1 for MAC address 00:30:BD:F7:62:80 ...               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Waiting for association                                            [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

blueflash ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'eth1'

wpa_state=SCANNING
```

The Atheros chipset does the same.

Does anyone have any advice with non-broadcast SSID networks with encryption?

EDIT: Here's some more dmesg output; I don't know what else to give to get any help:

```
SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Authentication timed out with 00:0f:b5:6d:b1:d0

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 1/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

SoftMAC: empty ratesinfo?

SoftMAC: empty ratesinfo?

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Associate: failed to initiate scan. Is device up?

ath0: no IPv6 routers present
```

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

It looks like the Atheros card works on a cleartext wireless connection, but why doesn't the encrypted connection work?

----------

## schiotz

 *Kenji Miyamoto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does anyone have any advice with non-broadcast SSID networks with encryption?
> 
> 

 

Don't hide the SSID when using encryption, there is no security in it anyway.  As fas as I know, "hiding" the SSID means that it is broadcast with every package, but that a bit is set meaning "this SSID is secret" - the hacker's software will not respect that bit  :Smile: 

Apparently, if you use WPA it is very difficult (perhaps impossible) to get it to work if you hide the SSID.

/Jakob

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Even un-hiding the SSID doesn't fix it; I can't connect with WPA-PSK and TKIP encryption.  Any thoughts?

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Does anyone see where there could be a problem?  Can't I specify a BSSID?

It looks like the problem is an authentication timeout; I've added the MAC address into the wireless router, but why does it time out?

----------

## Kvetch

 *Kenji Miyamoto wrote:*   

> It looks like the Atheros card works on a cleartext wireless connection, but why doesn't the encrypted connection work?

 

I have a MacBook with an Atheros chipset and I can't seem to get WPA working but I can get WEP working.  I am using the ndiswrapper and not madwifi.

Where did you see that Atheros only works on WEP?

----------

